# democratic convention schedule



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

6:00 p.m. - Opening flag burning ceremony. 
6:05 p.m. - Opening "secular" prayers by Rev. Jesse Jackson and Rev.Al Sharpton 
6:30 p.m. - Anti-war concert by Barbara Streisand-cameo apperance by Jane Fonda. 
6:40 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
7:00 p.m. - Tribute theme to France. 
7:04 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
7:10 p.m. - Collect offerings for al-Zawahri defense fund. 
7:25 p.m. - Tribute theme to Germany. 
7:45 p.m. - Anti-war rally (Moderated by Michael Moore) 
8:25 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
8:30 p.m. - Terrorist appeasement workshop. 
9:00 p.m. - Gay marriage ceremony (both male and female couples) 
9:25 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
9:30 p.m. - * Intermission * 
10:00 p.m. - Posting the Iraqi Colors by Sean Penn, Tim Robbins
10:05 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
10:10 p.m. - Re-enactment of Kerry's fake medal toss. 
10:20.p.m. - Cameo by Dean's Yeeearrrrrrrg!' 
10:30 p.m. - Abortion demonstration by N.A.R.A.L. 
10:40 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
10:50 p.m. - Pledge of allegiance to the UN. 
11:00 p.m. - Multiple gay marriage ceremony (threesomes, mixed and 
same sex). 
11:10 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
11:15 p.m. - Maximizing Welfare workshop. 
11:30 p.m. - "Free Saddam" pep rally. 
11:59 p.m. - Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
12:00 p.m. - Nomination of Democratic candidate. 
12:30 a.m. - Ted Kennedy drives Hillary home.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i really like the part of teddy driving hillary home.....hmmmmmmm let's see now a few martini's and a long narrow bridge......... :beer:

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

that wouldn't work.....all the blubber on her thighness legs would float that car like a cork.

pointer


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry Plainsmen and pointer, just had to have fair and balanced reporting on this site 

REPUBLICAN NATIONAL COMMITTEE CONVENTION SCHEDULE

New York, NY

6:00 PM Opening Prayer led by the Reverend Jerry Falwell

6:30 PM Pledge of Allegiance

6:35 PM Burning of Bill of Rights (excluding 2nd Amendment)

6:45 PM Salute to the Coalition of the Willing

6:46 PM Seminar #1: Getting Your Kid a Military Deferment

7:30 PM First Presidential Beer Bong

7:35 PM Freedom Fries served

7:40 PM EPA Address #1: Mercury: It's What's for Dinner

8:00 PM Vote on which country to invade next

8:10 PM Call EMTs to revive Rush Limbaugh

8:15 PM John Ashcroft Lecture: The Homos Are After Your Children

8:30 PM Round table discussion on reproductive rights (men only)

8:50 PM Seminar #2: Corporations: The Government of the Future

9:00 PM Condi Rice sings "Can't Help Lovin' Dat Man"

9:05 PM Second Presidential Beer Bong

9:10 PM EPA Address #2: Trees: The Real Cause of Forest Fires

9:30 PM break for secret meetings

10:00 PM Second Prayer led by Cal Thomas

10:15 PM Carl Rove Lecture: Doublespeak Made Simple

10:30 PM Rumsfeld Lecture/Demonstration: How to Squint and Talk

Macho Even When You Feel Squishy Inside

10:35 PM Bush demonstration of trademark "deer in headlights" stare

10:40 PM John Ashcroft Demonstration:

New Mandatory Kevlar Chastity Belt.

10:45 PM Clarence Thomas reads list of black Republicans

10:45:22 PM Third Presidential Beer Bong

10:50 PM Seminar #3: Education: A Drain on Our Nation's Economy

11:10 PM Hilary Clinton Piñata

11:20 PM John Ashcroft Lecture: Evolutionists: A Dangerous New Cult

11:30 PM Call EMTs to revive Rush Limbaugh again

11:35 PM Blame Clinton

11:40 PM Laura serves milk and cookies

11:50 PM Closing Prayer led by Cal Thomas

12:00 AM Nomination of George W. Bush as Holy Supreme Planetary

Overlord


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Indsport

Milk and Cookies? Where do I sighn up?
I'll have to listen to the next speech by Condi Rice, does she really talk like that. Was that a conservative accent?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

indsport....

sounds good to me, i already have my tickets.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

one other thing indsport.....

jerry falwell is a democrat. check it out....it's true. he just can't seem to find a democrat he can vote for. why can't they run a guy like sam nunn or zell miller for president. they could get my vote. jerrys too.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

indsport said:


> 8:00 PM Vote on which country to invade next
> 
> 11:10 PM Hilary Clinton Piñata


i've got some good ideas who who to invade next.....syria and iran.

i want to be on the front row for the hillary pinata........i want to watch to see how far that stick bounces back on that rump blubber.

pointer


----------

